# Spay /Neuter ????



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Is there a shifting tide? I think I would have opted for not spaying Molly at all if I knew then what we know now . here's Dr. Becker's view


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Wow! I had decided on waiting until Bowie was older to neuter, but now I don't even want to. I think I need to contact the breeder and get her ok. Thanks again Dave! You really have a knack of finding and sharing great articles!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This one has been around for a while. And I agree with Dave... If I'd known then what I know now, there is no way I would have neutered Kodi at 7 months. Two intact bitches when you are not breeding is just no fun for anyone, so we have spayed Pixel, but we waited until she was 17 months old before we did it.

I don't know when we'll do Panda, but it won't be soon.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah this is certainly a personal choice. But what I've noticed in the last few years ,is a growing tendency to at least delay the procedures. I find many trainers keep their dogs intact . I'm sure more research is going to emerge. But it's an example again how we've been led down a political and big business road, without much resistance. just like a tethered dog .:frown2:


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

Wow. I have not been against intact animals ever as long as parents were in control (grandmother bred champ labs) so never had that mindset. I also had an inkling in the past couple years that it might actually be better for animals not to be (as it is in humans) and more recently have learned about the growth plate aspect . But I think any future pups of my own will be intact and the responsible dog owners that come to me to be groomed will be encouraged in this direction (given the video). I will also give more support to my those who have chosen this route. Thanks as always Dave for broadening my dog-view

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

Dave could you post the link address so I can refer people not on the forum. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jilliow (Jan 6, 2017)

My veterinary practice here in the UK advises spaying at 5 months, but I had already decided that was too young.
After watching the above video I may not have Becky spayed at all!

I have often wondered if a spayed bitch could have any menopausal like symptoms but didn't associate Cushing's syndrome with neutering.

In the last 15 months I have lost two dogs to Cushings :crying:
They were terriers, a male and female, and both neutered at approx. 8 months old.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

katscleancutdogs said:


> Dave could you post the link address so I can refer people not on the forum. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


right click on the video.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

Ah. Of course. I do most of my forum following on my phone. I'll go online 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinkasaurus (Aug 13, 2017)

Could I keep an intact male or female around neutered or spayed dogs?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sure, but keep in mind neutered males can still have sex. The biggest concern is a female in heat with an intact male.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pinkasaurus said:


> Could I keep an intact male or female around neutered or spayed dogs?


Of course. Why not?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> sure, but keep in mind neutered males can still have sex. The biggest concern is a female in heat with an intact male.


Yup Kodi managed to tie with both of my girls when they were in heat... and he's 8 years old and was neutered at 7 months! :laugh: Of course I wouldn't have allowed them NEAR each other if he were intact. As it was, it was just a funny surprise. (I think it surprised them too!)


----------



## Pinkasaurus (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm wanting to neuter my puppy after 18 months, because of a study case by Dr. Karen Becker, but what if my breeder says no? Can I still choose to neuter him after a year old?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

discuss this with your breeder. Breeders need to be flexible as more research comes out on this.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> discuss this with your breeder. Breeders need to be flexible as more research comes out on this.


I agree. I have also seen that more and more breeders ARE being more flexible about it. They want the best for their puppies too!


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

I think we plan on leaving our male intact, the more we are reading the less of a "good idea" it appears to be. OR if we have to we will wait as long as possible.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

We waited until 18 months to neuter Leo and Rex. We wanted to give them time to grow up before neutering but didn't want to live with intact dogs for their lifetime. Leo's personality didn't change much after neutering but the change in Rexy was like flipping a switch. He went from a puppy in constant motion and running in and out to mark every blade of grass to being the sweetest little cuddle bunny ever. He now only wants to go out to pee 3 times a day and even when you take him out he doesn't have any interest in marking. He even went back to squatting rather than lifting his leg!


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

My friends dog was spayed at 4-5 months (she was at a shelter). Now she is about 3cm taller than she is long.
As far as I know most dogs are slightly longer then they are tall or (poodles) square.
Luna was spayed at 18 months, and I am happy we decided to wait at least that long. We were actually going to spay her right after (2 months after) her 1. heat, so if she had her first heat at 8 months she would have been spayed at 10 months. She had a very late first heat though at 15 months (a male intact dog told us a week before we noticed any changes).

Here where I live about 1/2 of the male dogs are intact, but *all the females are spayed (I did see ONE that was actualy in heat in the 2,5 years I have had Luna, and probably some that were not spayed, but not in heat. There is a staffordshire bull terrier breeder who I think has 2 bitches and one male. I bet those aren't "fixed").


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Sophie's breeders contract is broken if spayed before 18 months. Since there is no proven answer yet out there for the right age (and most likely different for different dogs/breeds) I went with my holistic vets advice of waiting after first heat but before second, to get some of the benefits of mammary cancer prevention. Hopefully. So I did break the contract by a couple of months. I hope her growth plates had closed by then. 

It's so hard to make such important decisions for their health when there is no concrete answers. But it's great they are discovering this stuff and learning more all the time.


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

My current decision is to get Migo a vasectomy between 1 and 2 years old. There are two places that I know of that do sterilizations in Denver, and I still need to compare techniques. It's in my contract to not neuter him until he is at least a year.


----------



## Davinder Bath (5 mo ago)

Hey I lived in Regina and i want to find a good hospital for my pets if anyone is from Regina please suggest me a good hospital for my pets i visit some hospitals but their service is not so good if anyone have a experience about to find a good hospital help me out Thanks 😊 Neuter and Spay Dogs and cats in Regina


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Davinder Bath said:


> Hey I lived in Regina and i want to find a good hospital for my pets if anyone is from Regina please suggest me a good hospital for my pets i visit some hospitals but their service is not so good if anyone have a experience about to find a good hospital help me out Thanks 😊 Neuter and Spay Dogs and cats in Regina


Unfortunately, Dave Gabby is no longer on the forum due to health problems. Maybe there is someone else in your area, but I’m not sure.


----------

